# Nicknames



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

So... there are some interesting and weird nicknames, and for a long long time there wasn't a thread like this...

*What's the meaning of your nickname?*


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

EverDream said:


> So... there are some interesting and weird nicknames, and for a long long time there wasn't a thread like this...
> 
> *What's the meaning of your nickname?*


My old nickname was ThisCantBeHappening , the meaning is quite obvious, but I changed it because a member of the forum said "If you wanna recover, you can start by picking a positive name" , that's why


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine is a name of a song by Nightwish- Ever Dream.

I use this nickname for a long time. When I started using this nickname, I really liked this song though I barely knew the band and their songs(and still don't know). I also thought this nickname fits the forum. I see 2 meanings in this name, one is good like keep on dreaming and believing, and the other is bad in a way of I'll be forever in DP state or so.

I didn't listen to this song for a long time!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

PositiveThinking! said:


> My old nickname was ThisCantBeHappening , the meaning is quite obvious, but I changed it because a member of the forum said "If you wanna recover, you can start by picking a positive name" , that's why


Haha, that's a good idea!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is like a jumbled my little pony name...it's a toy...usually the name of the little baby ones is baby happy rainbow or something, so mine is baby rainbow jumbled up to baby bow rain! Really cheesy


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well..my nickname is Sam. Or Lady Samantha after that cheesy ThreeDogNight song! lol
But my sn has been with me since 7th grade when I fell in love with the Deftones song Minerva, the 89 is my bday and the 7 and 9 are my two favorite numbers. If anyone wanted to hack into my info, theyd have no problem cuz I use this sn all the time! haha









Good one PositiveThinking! I remember when you were ThisCantBeHappening.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

daniel + anxiety = danxiety.
creative, eh ?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

danxiety said:


> daniel + anxiety = danxiety.
> creative, eh ?


Yes! My friend Dan could steal it, he's got wicked high anxiety.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sonny, not much of a meaning behind it, but thats what most of my friends call me - hence my name here.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought that was an L at the end of your name?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

My username was inspired from the song 'Insatiable' from Darren Hayes...which I love! However, I've spelt it incorrectly by accident, and so most people get confused as to whether it's really supposed to be insatiable or not. Also!...I think Insatiable is a beautiful, beautiful word. I might name one of my kids that...who knows lol. Insatiable means never ending...

Here is the song:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Started playing Quake and Delta Force and C&C and Counterstrike in LAN and over the internet, and since I stayed up all night alot (I still do, its 5am now) I started using the nickname "Insomniac" which then turned in to Inzom.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> I thought that was an L at the end of your name?


Sonny Lorenzo, Sonny Love, Sonny L's are the full variants of my nickname lol - SONNL, it was actually a typo for my xbox gamer tag, and was supposed to be SonnyL, but I was retarded, and that name just stuck too, making a new variant of the nickname 'sonnal' haha


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

my name is Tommy and i have 22 inch biceps, so Tommy-Gunz.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

peachy came from peachyderanged, which has no significant meaning whatsoever. i just thought the words sounded neato together and sounded like an alcoholic beverage. and i guess i like the phrase "just peachy". it sounds happy.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Started playing Quake and Delta Force and C&C and Counterstrike in LAN and over the internet, and since I stayed up all night alot (I still do, its 5am now) I started using the nickname "Insomniac" which then turned in to Inzom.


Oh, i get it now! Is that how it sounds when you pronounce insom, cuz arent you from sweden? or is it norway..


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

peachy said:


> peachy came from peachyderanged, which has no significant meaning whatsoever. i just thought the words sounded neato together and sounded like an alcoholic beverage. and i guess i like the phrase "just peachy". it sounds happy.


 Yea, it does sound like a mixed drink. I think I'll use that one lol!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Yes! My friend Dan could steal it, he's got wicked high anxiety.


maybe all daniels are anxious.must be because we are so sensitive


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

danxiety said:


> daniel + anxiety = danxiety.
> creative, eh ?


That's very creative.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

EverDream said:


> That's very creative.


thank you







I like your nickname aswell


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

My old sn was tinyfairypeople which has been a handle I've used since I was like 15 and thought fairies were awesome. Then I deleted my account for some reason that I cannot remember now and signed back up and since I used to be tinyfairypeople on here, now I'm ustabetinyfairypeople. That really could work two ways. Because tinyfairypeople is the sn I used before dp too. I did used to be that person but I don't feel like it now.

In real life, my mom calls me sis or Sally. I have no idea why but Sally is a nickname for Sarah. My dad, being as loving as he is, calls me pig because when I was little I used to want to eat pancakes ALL OF THE TIME and I guess he thought I was a pig. But I got the nice nickname in the family. My sister has been overweight her entire life and his nickname for her was baby whale. No, I'm not joking. He called her that until she was a teenager and took offense to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been using ThoughtOnFire for a long time. It's meant a few different things. But as the Nature of Fire is Change, so to the meaning has changed. Now to me it relates to my own spiritual path.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Outlaw, because I'm not an outkast, rather I choose to be different.. inspired by tupac


----------

